# Advice for a complete beginner Strongman



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

I've read about on the forums a bit, and already had a lot of my questions answered, but had a couple more.

I've been lifting for a while, but not particularly for anything. By chance I saw some strongman stuff and instantly realised that this is what I want to work towards, and it was probably watching all the World's Strongest Man stuff on TV when I was a child that made me want to be strong in the first place. I was on Starting Strength for a while and I'm now on 5/3/1. My numbers:


Height: Between 6'2" and 6'3". I've heard you have to be tall to be good at strongman, realistically is this short in strong man terms?

Weight: 94kg

Age: 22

Squat: 160kg 1rm to parallel (low bar)

Deadlift: Over 200kg, though my back starts to round after 200.

Bench: 100kg with Fat Gripz. I read that strongman events use 2" (50mm) axles so I took the hit and moved down in weight a little while ago and began using these.

OHP: 65kg, but when I did this it was hard and I leaned back a bit, cheating really.


Today I have a log:

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/equipment-and-bars/strongman-equipment/wooden-strongman-log.html

and a prowler:

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/equipment-and-bars/strongman-equipment/push-pull-sled-prowler.html

being delivered (*EDIT 2:* I hope these links aren't a problem, just checked this sites sponsors and they are all supplement/powders). Which is a lot of what my questions are about. At the moment I do

Mon Squat

Tue Bench

Thu Deadlift

Fri OHP

Should I change this to:

Mon Squat

Tue Bench

Thu Deadlift

Sat Log Press

?

I thought sat to give my legs and back a day to recover from deadlift. How do you work log press in? Another idea I had was to do:

Mon Squat

Tue OHP then Bench

Thu Deadlift

Sat Log Press

Basically I have little idea when to work my log press in, and how I should train OHP with it.

I'd also appreciate any prowler tips. I am pretty sure I've got enough plates to go on it for the moment. Is it worth getting some rope and stuff to set myself up to pull it as well, or is just pushing it sufficient? What days should I be doing it, after squat and deadlift? Or on off days?

Another big part of Strongman seems to be atlas stones, which I didn't get due to expense (and not having something to put it up on). I'd worry if I got one it would be the wrong weight or I would get too strong for it and it would affect progression, with the log at least I can add weight. What other strongman stuff should I be doing? I looked at farmers walk but my gym dumbells only go to 50kg and it felt too easy. *EDIT:* Just realised I should probably do this with Fat Gripz.

Sorry I know it's a very long post, just a bit lost on what I should do.

Thanks in advance for any and all replies.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

not sure on a lot of that but you can use 2" pipe with 20kg oly plates on it to mimmick the grip and lift you use on the stones, sort of bear hug deadlift ot good morning

and keep a mix of over head stuff in there as its not just about the log, axle, thick grip dumbell etc


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what area are you from ?


----------



## OGG (May 18, 2011)

Just followed your link to the logs, they look cool :thumbup1: am i right in thinking the handles are a parallel grip and not like a normal bar? My local gym has strong man equipment but I am fairly new there and have not gone over to have a good look yet. I to have watched strongman since i was little, but god made me to narrow in the frame (possibly defeatist) to become a monster :crying:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

OGG said:


> Just followed your link to the logs, they look cool :thumbup1: am i right in thinking the handles are a parallel grip and not like a normal bar? My local gym has strong man equipment but I am fairly new there and have not gone over to have a good look yet. I to have watched strongman since i was little, but god made me to narrow in the frame (possibly defeatist) to become a monster :crying:


sounds like pro strength and fitness .

yeah the handles are opposite to a bb .

strongman has differnt weight cats so you might have a good chance in one of them .


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> what area are you from ?


I currently live in Southampton.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Rob Framptons place is just up the road from you "Strength Tec" new place is looking awesome, he has some strong people coming out of there


----------



## OGG (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the shred of hope there Ewen, If they have a tall thin section I may have a go. (think I will deadlift today, before legs tomorrow because that broke me last week)


----------



## Evo89 (Mar 30, 2012)

OGG said:


> Just followed your link to the logs, they look cool :thumbup1: am i right in thinking the handles are a parallel grip and not like a normal bar? My local gym has strong man equipment but I am fairly new there and have not gone over to have a good look yet. I to have watched strongman since i was little, but god made me to narrow in the frame (possibly defeatist) to become a monster :crying:


What weight categories do they have Ewen just interested to know?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

First bit of advice - get strong, it is called strongman for a reason.

Second - sod bench press off, it is largely irrelivant to strongman, focus on overhead pressing twice a week.

Third- get to a place with kit and other strongmen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

And number 4 ... go to sugdenbarbell.co.UK for some info and a look at what your enemy is doing .


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

NSGym said:


> Rob Framptons place is just up the road from you "Strength Tec" new place is looking awesome, he has some strong people coming out of there


Ah brilliant, thanks! Don't have a car but it's 20 mins on the train from here, and it's not far from Fareham station.

Thanks a lot for the tip, might have to pay them a visit.


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> First bit of advice - get strong, it is called strongman for a reason.
> 
> Second - sod bench press off, it is largely irrelivant to strongman, focus on overhead pressing twice a week.
> 
> Third- get to a place with kit and other strongmen


Contacted a promising lead for 3, doing ewens number 4. For number 2, should I just do bench as an accessory lift after OHP or forget about it completely?

Then I just need to do number 1, which is going to take a lot longer to sort :mellow:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Deadeight said:


> Contacted a promising lead for 3, doing ewens number 4. For number 2, should I just do bench as an accessory lift after OHP or forget about it completely?
> 
> Then I just need to do number 1, which is going to take a lot longer to sort :mellow:


Just do close grip bench or floor press for tricep strength. You can do some chest work but don't rely on a big compound for it as your pressing will be tired from other stuff.

Most strongmen don't bench very often at all - I outbenched big Loz for example in a competition when I was a PL and he was a Strongman, he would own me (and has) on the strongman field of battle so my carryover was equal to nothing.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Deadeight said:


> Contacted a promising lead for 3, doing ewens number 4. For number 2, should I just do bench as an accessory lift after OHP or forget about it completely?
> 
> Then I just need to do number 1, which is going to take a lot longer to sort :mellow:


Getting strong is never ending so get your strength to a level you feel you can compete against other as strong guys .

Have a look at a post in the strongman section by rxqueenie its a comp.that is right up your street .

Be.ch press is good for triceps and front delt and pointless in strongman my pressing is push press strict Ohp and dips nothing else however I press with logs or axles .

Get to ass to rob framptons gym 3x week we all have to travel to a gym and robs place is far better than a lifestyle place .


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

It looks like you know your stuff Deadeight! Good to see you used Starting Strength and then 5/3/1 as I know this is a fantastic place for anyone to start and often overlooked by people who think they know better.

Great numbers so far, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

Great, thanks for all the advice everyone. I got an email back from Rob Frampton and his rates are really low for all the equipment he has. I guess that's what happens when a gym doesn't blow all it's money on cross-trainers, swiss balls and weights machines like my uni gym.

I think I'll take the advice here and press 2x a week, Tuesday with an axle and Saturday with a log, probably 3x5 style because my press is pretty weak. I'll stick to 5/3/1 for squats and DL because I've had good progress with it, and just do a close grip bench during assistance on Tuesdays.

My only other question: The high volume of upper back stuff in 5/3/1 what I want to be doing right? In general it's about twice as many pulling reps for every push rep.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you either do 3/3/1 or you dont best person to ask is rob .


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> you either do 3/3/1 or you dont best person to ask is rob .


Ok thanks, will do.

I'm going to head there on Friday so I'll probably post here on how it goes.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rob's a real strong presser. Get some tips off him


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Rob's a real strong presser. Get some tips off him


this

also you are very lucky to be down that end as he's a real gent willing to help and as mentioned has helped some guys get beastly strong out of strength tec

one of the most important things IMO in strongman progress is FOOD!

good luck with your journey buddy youve got alot of fun ahead :thumb:


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Deadeight said:


> Great, thanks for all the advice everyone. I got an email back from Rob Frampton and his rates are really low for all the equipment he has. I guess that's what happens when a gym doesn't blow all it's money on cross-trainers, swiss balls and weights machines like my uni gym.
> 
> I think I'll take the advice here and press 2x a week, Tuesday with an axle and Saturday with a log, probably 3x5 style because my press is pretty weak. I'll stick to 5/3/1 for squats and DL because I've had good progress with it, and just do a close grip bench during assistance on Tuesdays.
> 
> My only other question: The high volume of upper back stuff in 5/3/1 what I want to be doing right? In general it's about twice as many pulling reps for every push rep.


Hi mate, I'm also at uni in Southampton, am into strongman, and have trained at Rob's place. Well worth it

Do you train at the university of southampton gym? What time do you train normally?


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

Chomp91 said:


> Hi mate, I'm also at uni in Southampton, am into strongman, and have trained at Rob's place. Well worth it
> 
> Do you train at the university of southampton gym? What time do you train normally?


Oh hey, yeah I train at uni. I'd heard another guy does some strongman stuff as well as powerlifting stuff, so I might know who you are.

I gym normally any time between 12 and 6, Mon/Wed/Fri at the moment as I'm doing a 6 week squat thing at the moment, but have been on Mon/Tue/Thu/Fri for quite a few months. If you've seen me at the gym it was probably with a shorter guy with black hair who is really loud, and I'm the taller one with blond hair.

If you're down over the summer send me a message (mm27g09). I'm 100% going to Strength Tec tomorrow as well.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Deadeight said:


> Oh hey, yeah I train at uni. I'd heard another guy does some strongman stuff as well as powerlifting stuff, so I might know who you are.
> 
> I gym normally any time between 12 and 6, Mon/Wed/Fri at the moment as I'm doing a 6 week squat thing at the moment, but have been on Mon/Tue/Thu/Fri for quite a few months. If you've seen me at the gym it was probably with a shorter guy with black hair who is really loud, and I'm the taller one with blond hair.
> 
> If you're down over the summer send me a message (mm27g09). I'm 100% going to Strength Tec tomorrow as well.


Lol, I think I might know who you are. Is the short guy with the black hair in 1st year studying history and called matt?

I've graduated myself, and moved out of Southampton yesterday unfortunately, but I'll give you a few tips from someone that trod this path before you.

I first ventured to strength tec in October 2011 to prepare for my first comp which was in March 2012. On Saturdays Rob and about 10 other lads all train events from 10:30 - 2ish. The standard is pretty high (everyone can log press 110+), but they will give you a lot of tips. Rob is a real gent and has time for everyone that is willing to train hard. Just be prepared to feel as skinny and weak as hell around these boys (like I did first session).

In the week the gym is very quite, but Rob is normally around and can help you. I would definetly recommend lifting on Saturdays with the other lads though.

Also like others have suggested check out Sugden Barbell for discussions on training and competition details 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chomp91 said:


> Lol, I think I might know who you are. Is the short guy with the black hair in 1st year studying history and called matt?
> 
> I've graduated myself, and moved out of Southampton yesterday unfortunately, but I'll give you a few tips from someone that trod this path before you.
> 
> ...


what comps have you done chomp ?


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> what comps have you done chomp ?


Champions of the future 2 

Yourself?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chomp91 said:


> Champions of the future 2
> 
> Yourself?


ill have a look whats yer name ? unless you dont want it public mate you could rep me it , curious is all .

zues first timers 8th

muscle inc 2nd

bar 24 only the strong survive 4th (really gay name)

berkshire comp that craigmac ran cant remember comp name exactly 6th or 4th forgotten lol

crayford mazda classic 4th qualified for uk`s strongest novice final .

2 comps lined up is the uks novice i qualified for august bank hol

watfords strongest man (open)

really wanted to start at the bottom and work my way up rather than go straight to open get my ass handed to me and give up .


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> ill have a look whats yer name ? unless you dont want it public mate you could rep me it , curious is all .
> 
> zues first timers 8th
> 
> ...


I don't want to reveal my identity on here, PM me if you want, but I'm no one famous  . Seems like you're doing pretty well to be honest, and more than ready for the opens. 4th in the crayford mazda comp is impressive for sure after having seen the videos. One of my training partners is doing watfords in the opens too.

COTF2 was my first comp. I'm doing Bristol's strongest intermediate in a few weeks, and then I'm done with novices.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chomp91 said:


> I don't want to reveal my identity on here, PM me if you want, but I'm no one famous  . Seems like you're doing pretty well to be honest, and more than ready for the opens. 4th in the crayford mazda comp is impressive for sure after having seen the videos. One of my training partners is doing watfords in the opens too.
> 
> COTF2 was my first comp. I'm doing Bristol's strongest intermediate in a few weeks, and then I'm done with novices.


cant pm mate im on sugdens as sweatynads though :lol:

i fcuked up at crayford i was 1 point off 3rd , i wanted 5th or better and got it so chuffed with that .

steve henry the ozzy dude in crayford comp trains over at strength tec , i take it you mean chris thats doing the opens ?

if so he mrs did battle against my mrs at the uks strongest woman (my mrs won it ) .


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

Chomp91 said:


> Lol, I think I might know who you are. Is the short guy with the black hair in 1st year studying history and called matt?
> 
> I've graduated myself, and moved out of Southampton yesterday unfortunately, but I'll give you a few tips from someone that trod this path before you.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's him. I'm the other Matt with the Oly shoes. You're the guy who does (did) rackpulls with pads on the safety bars right? Only seen one person do that, best distinguishing feature I could think of. It's pretty 2012 that it takes an internet forum for me to find you you did strongman stuff.

I think I want a few sessions under my figurative belt and a few more kilograms under my actual belt before I turn up on a Saturday, given that I haven't even seen the equipment first hand before. But I think that's a good idea.

I'm guessing you trained for u105 stuff? I'm at 94 and would probably be better off long term pushing up to 105 than cutting fat to u90, but 10kg is a lot to put on of effective weight.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Deadeight said:
 

> Yeah that's him. I'm the other Matt with the Oly shoes. You're the guy who does (did) rackpulls with pads on the safety bars right? Only seen one person do that, best distinguishing feature I could think of. It's pretty 2012 that it takes an internet forum for me to find you you did strongman stuff.
> 
> I think I want a few sessions under my figurative belt and a few more kilograms under my actual belt before I turn up on a Saturday, given that I haven't even seen the equipment first hand before. But I think that's a good idea.
> 
> I'm guessing you trained for u105 stuff? I'm at 94 and would probably be better off long term pushing up to 105 than cutting fat to u90, but 10kg is a lot to put on of effective weight.


the thing with strongman is naturally strong guys make better strongmen than strong gym lifters .

my gym lifts are pi55 poor but i do alright in strongman .

what im saying is go and try it coz you never know until you try , the guys there are nice guys and helpful .


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Deadeight said:


> Yeah that's him. I'm the other Matt with the Oly shoes. You're the guy who does (did) rackpulls with pads on the safety bars right? Only seen one person do that, best distinguishing feature I could think of. It's pretty 2012 that it takes an internet forum for me to find you you did strongman stuff.
> 
> I think I want a few sessions under my figurative belt and a few more kilograms under my actual belt before I turn up on a Saturday, given that I haven't even seen the equipment first hand before. But I think that's a good idea.
> 
> I'm guessing you trained for u105 stuff? I'm at 94 and would probably be better off long term pushing up to 105 than cutting fat to u90, but 10kg is a lot to put on of effective weight.


Haha! You're right, this is me






My first session was a saturday, we normally get an IFSA log out and a dozen of us or so work in on that, adding weight until there is 170+ on the log and just Rob using it. That normally lasts an hour, and then we go outside and play with the farmers / yoke . Sometimes we do loading / dumbbell / axle outside too.

What are your overhead pressing numbers like? It's just that the log at strength tec is 70 kg empty, so you want to be able to strict press (for a 1RM) around 75 ideally before playing with it. (Of course you tend to push press the log normally, but when you're new to log getting leg drive into it will be difficult).

Yes I compete in u105 (I weigh ~102 kg). I wouldn't cut to 90 kg if I were you. The u90's are all around 5'7 on average, the u105's are around 5'10 ish on average. We are both very tall for u105 athletes, let alone u90. You're still relatively new to training, so get your static numbers up, and bodyweight should increase over the next year or so.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> cant pm mate im on sugdens as sweatynads though :lol:
> 
> i fcuked up at crayford i was 1 point off 3rd , i wanted 5th or better and got it so chuffed with that .
> 
> ...


Dropped you a PM on sugden 

Yeah Chris, haha I didn't realise his gf did strongman ! Nice !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chomp91 said:


> Dropped you a PM on sugden
> 
> Yeah Chris, haha I didn't realise his gf did strongman ! Nice !


got it and replied


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

Chomp91 said:


> Haha! You're right, this is me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeah. One day these rugby guys came up to us and started complaining about how you were ruining the pussy pads, we just kind of stood there and didn't say anything.

I actually have a log here in my back garden, IFSA width hands etc, which weighs 45-50kg empty. I can lift that for reps fine. But my OHP isn't very good, by far my weakest lift/muscle group; a month or more ago my 1RM was 65kg, but I did [email protected] on Friday so it may be a little higher. My form really needs some work on it though, and I've never really done a push press before. At the suggestion of people here I'm doing it twice a week though now.

And I guess that decides it then, I'll go up weight. Eating is one of the funnest parts of lifting.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Deadeight said:


> Haha yeah. One day these rugby guys came up to us and started complaining about how you were ruining the pussy pads, we just kind of stood there and didn't say anything.
> 
> I actually have a log here in my back garden, IFSA width hands etc, which weighs 45-50kg empty. I can lift that for reps fine. But my OHP isn't very good, by far my weakest lift/muscle group; a month or more ago my 1RM was 65kg, but I did [email protected] on Friday so it may be a little higher. My form really needs some work on it though, and I've never really done a push press before. At the suggestion of people here I'm doing it twice a week though now.
> 
> And I guess that decides it then, I'll go up weight. Eating is one of the funnest parts of lifting.


No one has ever complained to me about me ruining the pads haha. I think our rugby team should just toughen up... and do their 100 kg half squats without a neck cushion 

Thats a novel looking log haha, in comp they will be smoother and metal as I guess you know. To be brutally honest you will need a much stronger overhead, like me you have long levers that favour deadlifting and do not favour pressing. Progress on overhead is always slow, but as long as you're making some progress, no matter how small then it's all good.

If you're interested this is the routine I use at present:

Mon: Bench 5 x 5 @ 85% & Squat working up to 1 set of 5 reps @ 90%, pull ups

Wed: Strict Press 1 set of 5 reps @ 85% (2.5 kg higher than last week). And 2 sets of 3 on same weight of push press / axle press / log press depending on if I am the gym or somewhere with log or axle. Again if I'm at Strength tec then I would do farmers/ yoke / loading here

Thur: Deadlift up to a 5RM (sometimes I go through a 6 week phase of rack pulls only), pendlay rows, biceps, pull ups

Fri: Bench up to a 3RM, 2RM or 1RM (alternating every week) and squat 5 reps but 2.5 kg up on Monday

If you're making progress on your current routine then I wouldn't alter it too drastically. Adding in push press after strict press if you're in the uni gym might be a good idea. It will take a few weeks to develop an effective push press, and although the carryover to log isn't huge, it certainly does carryover to axle well. If you post on Sugden Barbell you can get your form checked.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Also, how was your session?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Drop bench press it serves no purpose in strongman


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Drop bench press it serves no purpose in strongman


Don't say that, it is my claim to fame beating big Loz at benching (and then having him totally hand me my **** at Midlands Strongest - on every event!!!!! the big git).

Ha ha but I do agree!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Don't say that, it is my claim to fame beating big Loz at benching (and then having him totally hand me my **** at Midlands Strongest - on every event!!!!! the big git).
> 
> Ha ha but I do agree!


I haven't benched for weeks now and I feel like I could hit a pb on it think its the 160+kg dips


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> Drop bench press it serves no purpose in strongman


I feel it helps a little. Bench along with mil press is one of the best developers of upper body strength, I think you would be silly not to bench once a week.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Don't say that, it is my claim to fame beating big Loz at benching (and then having him totally hand me my **** at Midlands Strongest - on every event!!!!! the big git).
> 
> Ha ha but I do agree!


I don't think thats a fair reason to reject bench press.

Loz has the british log, dumbbell (and axle?) records, but he displays superb leg drive, rather than brute pressing power like some of the other top UK guys. I would be interested to know how his best strict press compares to yours.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chomp91 said:


> I feel it helps a little. Bench along with mil press is one of the best developers of upper body strength, I think you would be silly not to bench once a week.


Graham hicks don't bench press he has a 191kg log .

Imo bench will just kill the muscles and joints , the best way to build upper body strength is dips chins and ohp variations .


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> Graham hicks don't bench press he has a 191kg log .
> 
> Imo bench will just kill the muscles and joints , the best way to build upper body strength is dips chins and ohp variations .


He does bench if you check his log? 230 kg with no arch.

I am going to phase out one of my bench sessions in the near future, it's just that I'm progressing on this routine, so I don't want to change what isn't broke.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> Graham hicks don't bench press he has a 191kg log .
> 
> Imo bench will just kill the muscles and joints , the best way to build upper body strength is dips chins and ohp variations .


agree, hicksy dosent bench much

i like a very steep incline press with the log as an assitance exercise to straight log press, or power jerk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chomp91 said:


> He does bench if you check his log? 230 kg with no arch.
> 
> I am going to phase out one of my bench sessions in the near future, it's just that I'm progressing on this routine, so I don't want
> 
> to change what isn't broke.


You'll notice he only benches when his cousin is there 

I would say ohp has more carryover to bench then bench to anything .

Manlets bench


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The only lift that matters is Bench Press !

How many times have you been asked "How much do you overhead Press?"

Never !

Bench Press is all that counts.

People who say otherwise cannot fcukin bench !!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The only lift that matters is Bench Press !
> 
> How many times have you been asked "How much do you overhead Press?"
> 
> ...


****ing ay!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> The only lift that matters is Bench Press !
> 
> How many times have you been asked "How much do you overhead Press?"
> 
> ...


****ing ay!


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

Gym went really well, I'll probably type a longer post on it sometime, but in the process of moving out of my flat with my girlfriend and into a student house again (unfortunately, as she's going back to her own Uni after a placement year). My dinners are going to turn to **** again.

I've got a nice training program now, and includes pressing on a Tue in the gym and log pressing on a Sat. I've kept some bench in there but it's minimal and it's worked in quite cleverly so as not to effect either pressing day at all. I might post that as well if anyone is interested.

And @Chomp91 yes the log is kinda rough! Which is a plus, at the moment I just think it's just manly, a proper log. But with the weight I'm using the bark has no noticeable affect. I've treated the exposed wood and at some point may remove the bark and treat the wood below that if I want it smooth.

Hopefully going Strength Tec wed.


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

Also Chomp91, do you find DLing on a Thursday then interferes with squats the next day?

EDIT: Randomly my posts seem to have to wait to be checked by a mod. This one doesn't need checking but the one above has to wait to be approved. I thought it was due to linking to other websites or something, but the above one doesn't have that.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Deadeight said:


> Also Chomp91, do you find DLing on a Thursday then interferes with squats the next day?
> 
> EDIT: Randomly my posts seem to have to wait to be checked by a mod. This one doesn't need checking but the one above has to wait to be approved. I thought it was due to linking to other websites or something, but the above one doesn't have that.


I've noticed that before on this site, I posted something a few weeks ago and the mods didn't even approve it, so you'll probably have to write it out again!

Nope I don't. My squats and deadlifts are pretty low in volume (just 1 working set for both). Also I train deadlift from 18" only now which reduces the leg involvement massively.


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

Chomp91 said:


> I've noticed that before on this site, I posted something a few weeks ago and the mods didn't even approve it, so you'll probably have to write it out again!
> 
> Nope I don't. My squats and deadlifts are pretty low in volume (just 1 working set for both). Also I train deadlift from 18" only now which reduces the leg involvement massively.


Ah ok. Well basically I'm sticking with a 5/3/1 layout for leg work as I've made really good progress with it. Basically squats on a Monday and deadlift on Thursday, each with 3 heavy work sets then some higher rep assistance work (e.g. after deadlifts I do 3x10 Pendlay Rows, 3x10 Front Squat, and 3x10 SLDLs). I've just changed my upper body stuff for pressing twice a week, and just a bit of bench in a place where it doesn't affect my pressing.

I'm actually really keen to go workout again, particularly work on my press. Have to wait to recover though


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Deadeight said:


> Ah ok. Well basically I'm sticking with a 5/3/1 layout for leg work as I've made really good progress with it. Basically squats on a Monday and deadlift on Thursday, each with 3 heavy work sets then some higher rep assistance work (e.g. after deadlifts I do 3x10 Pendlay Rows, 3x10 Front Squat, and 3x10 SLDLs). I've just changed my upper body stuff for pressing twice a week, and just a bit of bench in a place where it doesn't affect my pressing.
> 
> I'm actually really keen to go workout again, particularly work on my press. Have to wait to recover though


Sounds good to me. How was strength tec? Pick up any useful tips?


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Deadeight said:


> Gym went really well, I'll probably type a longer post on it sometime, but in the process of moving out of my flat with my girlfriend and into a student house again (unfortunately, as she's going back to her own Uni after a placement year). My dinners are going to turn to **** again.
> 
> I've got a nice training program now, and includes pressing on a Tue in the gym and log pressing on a Sat. I've kept some bench in there but it's minimal and it's worked in quite cleverly so as not to effect either pressing day at all. I might post that as well if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I'll probably be going strength tec on saturday morning myself to do some event work


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

So I was at Strength Tec today, did my squat sets then Rob Frampton taught me how to log press properly. Was really good. He saw stuff and then would just give a small cue, and it would make a big difference to my technique.

I really wish I could afford to go to this gym every session. To contrast, I'm having problems at my uni gym at the moment, as the gym is closed for refurbishment and the temporary replacement one they've opened is crap (@Chomp91 They've opened up some of the gym at Wide Lane, but only some of it because the rest is still for performance athletes only, i.e. for rugby players to do 100kg half squats like you said). It has one bar with loads of people wanting to use it, and it has almost no knurling so zero grip, and the ends just spin freely so they are constantly spinning from when you pick the bar up. I didn't realise but freely spinning bar ends really threw off my balance.

I can't say how much I like that gym. Everyone there was helpful, encouraging etc, the knew what they were doing, and were about twice the size of me.

So thanks again to the people who recommended it to me.


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

Another thing is Rob agreed I should blow off bench press, it'll go up with overhead work, dips and close grip anyway. He also recommended pressing twice a week, but having one heavy day and one technique day which makes a lot of sense. I'm going to do as he says. I'm motivated to work hard and get back there.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like you had fun! Did you use one of the big logs or the thin red one? Sounds a pretty **** situation with the uni gym mate, glad I got out of there ! 

Strength tec is a nice place though, there's an awful lot of stuff to play with, those monster dumbbells, and the metal blocks in particular are cool.



Deadeight said:


> So I was at Strength Tec today, did my squat sets then Rob Frampton taught me how to log press properly. Was really good. He saw stuff and then would just give a small cue, and it would make a big difference to my technique.
> 
> I really wish I could afford to go to this gym every session. To contrast, I'm having problems at my uni gym at the moment, as the gym is closed for refurbishment and the temporary replacement one they've opened is crap (@Chomp91 They've opened up some of the gym at Wide Lane, but only some of it because the rest is still for performance athletes only, i.e. for rugby players to do 100kg half squats like you said). It has one bar with loads of people wanting to use it, and it has almost no knurling so zero grip, and the ends just spin freely so they are constantly spinning from when you pick the bar up. I didn't realise but freely spinning bar ends really threw off my balance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deadeight (Jun 26, 2012)

Chomp91 said:


> Sounds like you had fun! Did you use one of the big logs or the thin red one? Sounds a pretty **** situation with the uni gym mate, glad I got out of there !
> 
> Strength tec is a nice place though, there's an awful lot of stuff to play with, those monster dumbbells, and the metal blocks in particular are cool.


There's so much stuff it's going to take me quite a few sessions to even get one go on all of it. I'm thinking maybe atlas stones next time (if they go light enough and Rob or someone is around to show me what to do).

I used the big yellow 70kg one but actually couldn't press it, so he taught me technique for getting up there with the big one. Then I used the smaller black 45kg one to press with, but because it's a smaller diameter it doesn't roll up well. So that's a good goal for me, get my OHP up till I can press the yellow log.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

With a 65 kg strict 1RM I think you should be able to press the 70 log soon enough when you've learnt how to get good leg drive. Yeah smaller logs are a bitch to clean.

I haven't actually tried the stones there yet. Farmers walk (there is a cool pair outside weighing 70 each) is good, and the rolling thunder is always a good way to end a session I find.



Deadeight said:


> There's so much stuff it's going to take me quite a few sessions to even get one go on all of it. I'm thinking maybe atlas stones next time (if they go light enough and Rob or someone is around to show me what to do).
> 
> I used the big yellow 70kg one but actually couldn't press it, so he taught me technique for getting up there with the big one. Then I used the smaller black 45kg one to press with, but because it's a smaller diameter it doesn't roll up well. So that's a good goal for me, get my OHP up till I can press the yellow log.


----------

